# New sheep!



## PotterWatch (Jun 7, 2012)

We brought home five St. Croix lambs yesterday evening.  I love their look.  It will be interesting to see the difference in carcass size and the flavor/texture of the meat compared to our Dorpers.  We are contemplating using the older ram to breed our open Dorper ewes since we haven't yet gotten a Dorper ram.  Any advice on that idea?  We have the sheep to provide lamb to our customers who currently buy chicken and beef from us.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats they look nice! I think you will see a difference in the size and productivity.  Usually dopers are larger than st. croix but st croix produce more lambs.  They usually twin while dorpers tend to have more singles. It would be a nice meaty cross. Good for breeding too. You will get meaty lambs that are also more productive.


----------

